# Emac - Make Wireless - Problem



## TNcat (Sep 30, 2007)

My daughter has an eMac that has never been online. I have a PC with cable connection. I went and bought a router and an airport extreme card. I hooked up the router to my pc according to the directions. It is secured by a password. My daughter put the wireless card in her emac. She went to airport? and found my router name and selected it. It then asked for the password of my router. We have entered it numerous times and it just comes back and says incorrect password. We're stuck. Any suggestions??

UPDATE
***problem solved. the password it was asking for was not the router password but the encryption key***


----------

